# A Home Theater System is Born



## Rubus (Dec 30, 2013)

Holidays left me with a new Emotiva UMC-200 and UPA-700. I have four speakers connected and ran the EmoQ program. Its first show was Watchmen. I loved Sound of Silence at the Comedian's funeral. I also moved my table saw into the basement from very cold storage. As soon as I can set up a Dexter room I'm ready to cut wood for my center channel. Thanks for the good energy your blog gives off.
Rubus


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads on the nice equipment! Did the wife get you that?


----------



## Jedi940 (Jan 8, 2014)

Congrats. It only goes deeper from here 

Glad to see you're in to DIY. By far the best bang for the buck. I'll never go back to buying pre-made speakers again.


----------



## Rubus (Dec 30, 2013)

My wife is the greatest. I brought a Carver CT-17 pre-amp into the marriage. When it failed, she was supportive about replacing it. I bought the UMC-200 on sale. A couple weeks later Emotiva out did themselves with a package deal. She was less supportive about picking up the power amp because the old one seems fine but saw it as a good deal. Now I'm trying to persuade her into letting me grab one of those Stereo Integrity drivers on closeout. Mortgage and groceries may win this one. Without a happy marriage, I might as well use headphones.


----------



## Jedi940 (Jan 8, 2014)

I would definitely recommend one of the Stereo Integrity drivers. I just built 2 of them and they are excellent. I'm disappointed they are discontinuing the line.


----------

